# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Micro-robot locomotion, Microrobotics lab, University of Toronto, Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Microrobotics lab

microrobotics.mie.utoronto.ca/research

----------


## Airicist

Five-degree-of-freedom magnetic control of micro-robots using rotating permanent magnets

Uploaded on May 20, 2016




> “Five-Degree-of-Freedom Magnetic Control of Micro-Robots Using Rotating Permanent Magnets,” by Patrick Ryan and Eric Diller from the University of Toronto. Presented at ICRA 2016.

----------

